# 4.2 A6



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello all in the A6 forum! I ventured into your forum for information for my father. I have a TT225 and my dad has driven it before and he loves it. My parents have a lease on a ford explorer which is almost done. I think I have my dad hooked on Audi cars now so he is interested in getting a A6 with the 4.2
I know the common problems for my car and what to expect with it. I dont know much about the A6 though, and there isnt really that many posts in this forum. So I have to ask the dreaded question that will probably get a "search!" in response








Is the 4.2 a reliable platform? The tranny is what would worry me. My parents are getting older and they dont want a manual tranny. I havent had much luck with VAG auto transmissions. My jetta had a auto and it had a lot of problems. I am hoping the 4.2 with its tranny would be a lot better. Thanks guys


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Window problems, faded/pixelated drivers console, front control arms (80K+), Timing belt (80K+). And i dont think there is a manual 4.2 A6 only tiptronic to my knowledge.
I just hit 80K no tranny problems in my 4.2 (knock on wood).


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

4.2 is a great option, from what I know they don't have any problems out of the ordinary, you'd probably want tog et a warranty jsut in case somethign did, as parts aren't the cheapest for Audi. If you want more info, check http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/ You can even do a search in that section, theres TONS of information there. hope it helps


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (urugly)*

Thanks for the responses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I figured it was only available with a tiptronic, but the new S4 comes with a manual so I thought it might be possible that the A6's came with one as well.
I will pass the info on to my dad. How much is the timing belt and labor on an 4.2? On my TT it came to a total of about $600 but the 4.2 is probably quite a bit more.


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (urugly)*

I think about 1000-1200 depending on the dealer. Most people have it done at Indy shops though since dealers charge a lot of $$$ for labor, parts etc... I'm pretty sure it's covered under warranty though, so that might be something worth looking into


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (JD7979)*

Warranty? isn't it a maintainance thing, If you don't do it, and it fails you loose. Do they use rubber belt like 2.7T also, my VR6 has chain, never been changed 239,00+ miles, why dioes Audi use rubber bands in their's? My 2.7T was changed out before it fails, then it's big big big mess


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Warranty? isn't it a maintainance thing, If you don't do it, and it fails you loose. Do they use rubber belt like 2.7T also, my VR6 has chain, never been changed 239,00+ miles, why dioes Audi use rubber bands in their's? My 2.7T was changed out before it fails, then it's big big big mess 

23,900 or 239,000? if it is that latter, you might want to have them looking at.
Which VR6? What car?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (Krazee)*

My 98' Jetta has 239,000 on it. VR6, best car I have had. I've had many. They use a chain on the VW, there musta been a reason they did the rubber band on the 2.7T. chains sure do last, I'm sure it's loosened but not like a rubber band woulda' been. If you don't change the rubber belt when told, and it fails, you loosse. I would think if it was changed and failed, there would be a warranty no?. But that 2.7 bi Turbo is so so so much quicker response etc, over the VR6. No comparison, but VR6 is sure less maintaince.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_My 98' Jetta has 239,000 on it. VR6, best car I have had. I've had many. They use a chain on the VW, there musta been a reason they did the rubber band on the 2.7T. chains sure do last, I'm sure it's loosened but not like a rubber band woulda' been. If you don't change the rubber belt when told, and it fails, you loosse. I would think if it was changed and failed, there would be a warranty no?. But that 2.7 bi Turbo is so so so much quicker response etc, over the VR6. No comparison, but VR6 is sure less maintaince.

Yes, chains are more durable than belts, for obvious reasons.
Have you had that Jetta since new? I highly doubt you are running on the original chains at 239,000 miles. It had to have been replaced at some point. The guides for those chains are plastic and the chain typically wears through them at 100-125,000 miles. Evidently that has not happened to you yet, because that has been done. If it did, your engine failure would be on par with a belt snapping.
Just picture what happens when a bicycle chains gets jambed. Also, the chain does "stretch" over time meaning more slack develops compared to when knew. Should the chain slacken via broken guides, timing will get messed, crank will spin while the cams do not and that does not bode well for your head.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (Krazee)*

Yup, i got it new, you have heard of the Wolfsburg edition, this is Juan edition, done well. I only changed the FRONT rotors a couple of months ago, FIRST time 222,000!! I think they made them good, i also do lotsa highway driving. Only change pads at every 120,000 not bad for a car they seem to consider unreliable in survyes JD Power and all that other crap. Best car i have had I've had DOZENS, had about 7-8 VW's over the years, only cars i buy VW/Audi what else is there? Every VW is well over 100K when I changed em. this one is going to 300K then I want a GLI . Inside and outside is excellent condition, considering wher ei park, no dents nutin, inside is kept like new, sicne it's just me driving here and there. Finaly had a cracked windshield, at 230,000 first one, and it's been hit many times on the highway, i wanted it to be replaced, it was sand blasted sparkles over the years from highway grit, new glass big improvement in night time driving, one windshield in 239,000 pretty good I'd say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (CE)*

So then you have been taking it to the dealer?
I'll wager they replaced them at some point. I will put money you aren't on the original guides or chains.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (Krazee)*

Nope, I am fully aware of all maintaince, I have all the records from day one. My Passat 96 VR6 91,500 same chain etc, never worked on. VR6 is a good well made engine. When I hit 300,000 I may get a new GLI.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (CE)*

i have an a6 4.2L, 2001. i did the timing belt @ around 110k, was around 1600 bucks. that includes all tensioners, pulleys, and water pump as well. only makes sense. i did the whole front suspension, trailing arms control arms etc @ 120k, another 1600 or so, but i got koni strut cartridges at this time. misc little stuff like cv boot, rear brakes, etc. and a d-navi from germany as well, with dvd player and phatnoise, etc. and car is great, i love it. its my family car, my others are my toys. good luck!!


----------



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (urugly)*

I have a 2001 A6 4.2, and have done signifficant mod's to the chassis (shocks, springs, sway bars), but have not done anything to the Engine. At about 70K miles, I was encouraged to perform the maint which is scheduled to be done at 80K. The engine is running great, but I did experience a failure of the thermostat, even though it was replaced. I am now at about 90K miles.
As far as the transmission is concerned, the Tranny is filled with fluid that is special VAG fluid, and I'm told that you can run with that fluid forever. Since I track the car, I didn't think that was a good idea. 
At a recent track event at Reno/Fernley with the Golden Gate Audi Club, I noticed a bit of slip in the transmission, with occaisional "clunks" when shifting. I took the car to a local mechanic that knows Audis and had the fluid replaced. While the process to replace the fluid is farily complex, and the final top-off must be done with the engine running, at a specific temprature, it was completed with little effort.
When the fluid was replaced, along with the gasket an the tranny filter (inside the transmission) the transmission was once again in top mechanical condition.
In effect, no transmission problems at all, but these are sophisticated cars, and if you love them like I do, you take special care an do the maintenanc before it's reccomended.


----------



## OldSwabia (May 5, 2007)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (urugly)*

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread...
But I'm in the market soon for a ~$20k car. One of my options would be to get an used Audi,BMW,MB. After looking for a while it seems that A6's from 2000-2004 can be had for as low as $17K with less than 50K mis on them. That sounds pretty good to me. However, theres that rule that the price there for a reason. So what is the reason? Not enough demand? Or is it like the Jaguar situation that there are simply too many gremlins to deal with?
I don't mind pay a lil' extra for schedueled maintenence, but my question is will there be gremlins popping up or have they already occured, therefore motivating the previous owner to dump the car? I want to keep the car atleast past 100k, maybe even 120k for about 5 years. Will I get boned by repairs aside from regular maintainence?
btw. I've been looking at the 3,0 litre model.
Theres lots of them at http://www.donohooauto.com Anyone know how Donohoo is?

_Modified by OldSwabia at 9:14 AM 5-13-2007_


_Modified by OldSwabia at 9:28 AM 5-13-2007_


----------



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (OldSwabia)*

I'm a devoted Audi Brand enthusiast, but a pragmatist as well. The problem with the Audi Brand, as admitted by Audi US is that they don't have the brand cache' that Lexus, Mercedes, and BMW have. Recent updates to the marketing strategy at Audi acknowledge this. As a result of this probem, the Audi cars have a weaker resale value.
But, ask any Audi owner, and you'll hear a different story. Most Audi owners love their car, and have had a very good track record with maintenance. The 4.2 is expecially reliable, and is a good buy for the price point that you're describing. In my opinion, because the other brands have the cache', you're ultimately overpaying... Statistically, there is no proof that any of these brands is more, or less reliable than the Audi. It is a market perception problem.


----------



## OldSwabia (May 5, 2007)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (A6_4.2)*

I think the 4.2's are actually more than what I wrote. 3.0's however can be found at the price and mileage I said. Is the 3.0 as reliable?


----------



## s6sputnik (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (OldSwabia)*

Get a good used 4.2...you will love it!


----------

